# Best Air Cooler for an i7 4790K



## Devastator0 (Oct 21, 2018)

All,

So, I recently got given a 4790K on a Maximus Hero VII mobo with 16GB of RAM. I've managed to cobble the rest of the parts to make the machine work and, due to the stock cooler on it, temps are hitting ~50-55c on idle. I'm looking at obviously replacing the cooler and will be wanting to overclock it dependant on how a replacement cooler goes. Now, in the last few years, I've been using AIO's but this machine does not need it for where it's going and for who it's going to and I'm not really across what are good air coolers these days, hence my call for help. I was wondering if I could have some recommendations thrown to me about really solid, high performing (but hopefully relatively quiet) air coolers that I could use. I hate to be a hassle, but since I'm located in Australia, just wondering if any links posted could be from coolers listed here (https://www.pccasegear.com/category/207_23/cooling/cpu-cooling). Reason being is that I would know I could get the stock in AU and not need to resort to overseas sites.

Many thanks to any replies/suggestions!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2018)

This is the one you want 

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/29593/cryorig-r1-ultimate-cpu-cooler


----------



## Devastator0 (Oct 22, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This is the one you want
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/29593/cryorig-r1-ultimate-cpu-cooler


I'm not sure how well that one would play with the RAM I have. The RAM is a Corsair Vengeance Pro kit and I believe that the height of the DIMMS are about 44mm. From what I've read about the R1 Ultimate cooler, it has issues if the dimms are above 35mm...


----------



## Divide Overflow (Oct 22, 2018)

Look at the R1 Universal instead.  Their Universal series has better memory clearance than the Ultimate.
http://www.cryorig.com/r1-universal_us.php


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2018)

I ran the DeepCool Lucifer for a while. Just had to make sure you stuck the ram in before the cooler and it worked. Used G.Skill and Avexir sticks.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 22, 2018)

If you can wait a little longer the all black Noctua NH-D15 should be out soon


----------



## Devastator0 (Oct 22, 2018)

Divide Overflow said:


> Look at the R1 Universal instead.
> http://www.cryorig.com/r1-universal_us.php


Oh yeah, ok, I'll check that out.



lynx29 said:


> If you can wait a little longer the all black Noctua NH-D15 should be out soon


Any idea on the time frame of that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> If you can wait a little longer the all black Noctua NH-D15 should be out soon



I dont actually think theres a huge lot of difference between the Cryorig R1/Universal vs a NH-D15 in black. You can by these black 'custom covers' from cryorig that work with the R1/Universal that come in different colours including black








its not going to cool any better because its black. though it might fit in more aesthetically if you care about how your system looks.

Wait, dont wait, NH-D15 is good and so is the R1/Universal so it doesnt matter if he waits or buys something now.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2018)

Love that CPU.  I'm currently using a be quiet pure rock, and it's been great at stock.  I'm running WCG crunching on it now (100% all cores 24/7) and it's dead silent.  I haven't tried OCing, yet after ditching my custom WC loop system, but have had it up to 4.7 back then.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2018)

Another alternative, that is cheaper, is the Cryorig H5.

Edit: which is just a bit behind the D15/R1


----------



## Divide Overflow (Oct 22, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Another alternative, that is cheaper, is the Cryorig H5.


I have an H5 Ultimate, and while it is quite good, I wouldn't call it the "best" as the OP is looking for.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 22, 2018)

For cheaper, and excellent cooling (I use it on my 4790k) are any of the colors of the ETS-T40 Fit.  200w of cooling works great.

white, cones with dual fans
https://www.amazon.com/Enermax-ETS-T40-Outstanding-Performance-included/dp/B014W1Y1MA

black.  I replaced led fan with MSI torx fan
https://www.amazon.com/Enermax-ETS-T40-Outstanding-Performance-included/dp/B014W1Y0YO?th=1&psc=1

normal one.
https://www.amazon.com/Enermax-ETS-T40-Outstanding-Performance-included/dp/B014W1Y1FM?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Kursah (Oct 22, 2018)

I've been extremely happy with my Noctua U14S, in single-fan and push-pull configurations. This cooler and CPU ran acceptably cool before the delid, it only improved further. 

That being said, that Enermax T40 is probably what I'd be looking at if it were me choosing today. That or the Cryorig R1, I've really really enjoyed working with every Cryorig cooler I've installed.


----------



## Devastator0 (Nov 10, 2018)

So I know it's been a bit since I posted in this thread but I just wanted to post a message to wrap it up. I decided on the Cryorig R1 Universal and it's fucking awesome!! Props to @FreedomEclipse for suggesting Cryorig, it has worked out so well. CPU idles at 30c and when it stresses, it gets up to about 65 max (from what I've seen so far - just installed it today). But I just wanted to say thanks again so much...I knew I was asking the right crowd of people for help with this one!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2018)

Devastator0 said:


> So I know it's been a bit since I posted in this thread but I just wanted to post a message to wrap it up. I decided on the Cryorig R1 Universal and it's fucking awesome!! Props to @FreedomEclipse for suggesting Cryorig, it has worked out so well. CPU idles at 30c and when it stresses, it gets up to about 65 max (from what I've seen so far - just installed it today). But I just wanted to say thanks again so much...I knew I was asking the right crowd of people for help with this one!!



I was considering getting one myself but at its current price I might aswell wait for my AIO to die.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 10, 2018)

If you can get ya hands on it down under, the Scythe Mugen Max and Scythe Fuma outperform the Noctua NH-D15 and Cryorig R1 for about half the price.







I couldn't find the Fuma an amazon.au but they do have the Mugen Max ... unfotunuately instead of being half the price ... it's only $10 cheaper than the NH-D15


----------



## Devastator0 (Nov 11, 2018)

Unfortunately trying to get any Scythe equipment in Australia is all but impossible. None of the reputable stores here stock it. The last Scythe product I bought was a low profile cooler for my media PC and I had to get that from Amazon. Nevertheless, the cooler I have now is great.


----------



## gamerman (Nov 11, 2018)

i think air cooler must have 2 point value, great performance and silent.


then,one of the best in performance/silent is *alpenhön olymp*.

https://www.alpenfoehn.de/en/products/cpu-cooler/olymp

and here few test!:

http://www.mod-your-case.de/index.php?forum2-showposts2-1030
https://gamezoom.net/artikel/Alpenf_hn_Olymp_Test_Review-35489-2

its also cheap! under 70$ clear!!!

dunno why its not tested, i dont see it test but one place so called 1st site test ,but it must be wrong or something odd there is...for sure..

well there is 3-4 test 2nd site value site and all thouse it beat D15 and all others....just google it.
and  i trust thouse 3-4 winners test than one what it get understand low performance.

btw its have best performance with noctua fans.  and btw, tdp it can handle is 340W,so its overtake!!

also 2nd cooler what is best for price/performance is Phanteks PH-TC14PE,its near D15 performance but 25% cheaper,very silent,excellent cooler!


well incoming are D15 new version with 7 heat pipe,think its must be good,cooling performance is same but it be as they say (noctua) even silents than 1st version.


if you use gaming, cooelr air cooler is best, watercooler are out,not so useful anymore,too much noise if u want clear different for good aircool.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2018)

gamerman said:


> if you use gaming, cooelr air cooler is best, watercooler are out,not so useful anymore,too much noise if u want clear different for good aircool.







A d15 will never beat a custom Watercooling setup. You can also run the pumps and fans slower if you have enough radiators and still have good noise/performance ratio. 

AIO watercoolers are still very useful as you can fit it into smaller cases that might not support a massive cooler like a D15 or Cryorig R1. Above all, let's not forget memory clearance. You won't have any problems with that at all with Watercooling unless you're trying to watercool an itx in an extremely small case. 

If you want a truly quiet or silent case then you have a point. Traditional air coolers will always be more quiet since there is no pump noise and noise won't be a problem unless you ramp up your fans. So it's a bit of a moot point anyway. 

Both coolers can be as noisey as each other if you ramp the fans up. Pump noise has never been as loud as a jet engine. 

Each method of cooling has their uses


----------



## Komshija (Nov 11, 2018)

Be Quiet Shadow Rock Slim, Cryorig H5 Universal, Noctua UH-12S. They have very similar performance and none of them interferes with RAM. Just make sure that you have at least 162 mm space in your case for such coolers.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 11, 2018)

Devastator0 said:


> Unfortunately trying to get any Scythe equipment in Australia is all but impossible. None of the reputable stores here stock it. The last Scythe product I bought was a low profile cooler for my media PC and I had to get that from Amazon. Nevertheless, the cooler I have now is great.




Yes, Amazon seems to have a lot oif their models but not that one... and that was the only source I found.  But mo need for a teeny cooler, the small ones will lose 6-9C




FreedomEclipse said:


> A d15 will never beat a custom Watercooling setup. You can also run the pumps and fans slower if you have enough radiators and still have good noise/performance ratio.
> 
> If you want a truly quiet or silent case then you have a point. Traditional air coolers will always be more quiet since there is no pump noise and noise won't be a problem unless you ramp up your fans. So it's a bit of a moot point anyway.
> 
> ...



A D15 and many other air coolers will beat almost every 2 x 120mm / 140mm CLC water coolers.

I disagree with air coolers *always* being quieter the .... yes of course way quieter than a CLC, but the reason we build custom water loops is to get absolute silence.   We pretty much have gotten the same OCs with air as water since Haswell as the voltage wall has limited almost every OC.  Regardless of what the CPU cooler is doing, the GFX cards will be the noisiest things in the box.  I can't tell you how many times I have sat down at the PC and tried to start a custom loop system that was already running because the monitor was asleep and ya can't hear anything... there are (18) 1250 rpm fans in the system.... yeas overkill but it was set up for testing purposes.

Channel 0  (Fan 01)
CPU Header => Pump No. 1
CPU Opt Header => Pump No. 2
Pump Heatsink has small 80mm fan
http://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/large/ex-pmp-195_3.jpg


Channel 1  (Fan 02 - 07)
CHA_1 Header => Fan PCB No. 1 => (6) 140mm fans on 45mm x 420mm radiator in push /  pull

Channel 2 (Fan08 - 11)
CHA_2 Header => Fan PCB No. 2 => (4) 140mm fans on 60mm x 280mm radiator in push /  pull

u]Channel 3 [/u] (Fan 12 - 17)
CHA_3 Header => Fan PCB No. 23=> (6) Case fans

PSU fan (Fan 18)

The 3 rpm curves are set up to operate from like 350 cfm to 850 rpm ... but during intensive gaming, they rarely break 625 rpm at which point they are 200 cfm below inaudible.  All rad fans shut off when system is idle or under light usage.  Rad fans will stay on for 90 seconds after load is removed slowly tapering down rpm to remove latent heat from the coolant.  The pump heat sink fan never shuts off.     The system will cool itself passively at idle.... when doing light usage, the only fans that come on are the case fans, browsing, office apps, AutoCAD

Pump noise will be an issue with cheap CLCs  ... I have the 35x2 set to a minimum speed of 40% ... it doesn't ramp up very far except under stress testing.

I'll also agree that both types of cooling have their usage but I can not justify a use for hybrid or CLC type cooling.  We will build:

a)  Air cooled systems
b)  Non CLC type builds using EK / Swiftech AIOs which consist of custom loop components pre-assembled at factory (no aluminum rads)
c)  Custom loops with flex tubing, rigid acrylic w/ fittings ir rigid acrylic with bends


----------

